# Tupperdor Pics, again



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

After a quick search, it seems it's been awhile for some tupperdor pics.

This is my drybox. Really a rubbermaid so might be a maidador. Not worried about the temp cause the sticks usually only stay for a day or two, but keep rh @ 60% with a combo of KL and beads


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

perfect setup for what you need it for.. nice job.. makin myself a little maididor for vacation next week


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice setup Bruce.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Cost me about $15 to put together and only have a gel puck and two small HF disks. Rock steady at 65%. If I could start over I would bypass my humidors and go this route directly. I rarely charge anything...I added water for the first time this summer. Wish the same could be said about my humidors.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> After a quick search, it seems it's been awhile for some tupperdor pics.
> 
> This is my drybox. Really a rubbermaid so might be a maidador. Not worried about the temp cause the sticks usually only stay for a day or two, but keep rh @ 60% with a combo of KL and beads


"Maidador"...lol...classic. I'm a tupperador convert as of 3 years ago and stopped buying wood humidors altogether ( almost ) and find that these suckers are just as good as my $500 ones. Wish I had known and I could have saved about $3000 worth of wood humidors over the years and I'd be up to my ears in Cohiba Esplendidos right now.



ckay said:


> Cost me about $15 to put together and only have a gel puck and two small HF disks. Rock steady at 65%. If I could start over I would bypass my humidors and go this route directly. I rarely charge anything...I added water for the first time this summer. Wish the same could be said about my humidors.


Ain't it great when you can duplicate the same as one of those expensive wood humis with this set up? I've got 4 of these going and it's like I can set my watch by them.


----------



## brotherwilliam3 (May 17, 2010)

If it works and for the right price who can complain? Nice setup


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Ain't it great when you can duplicate the same as one of those expensive wood humis with this set up? I've got 4 of these going and it's like I can set my watch by them.


Even through winter it held mid 60s which has always been a very big challenge for me with wood humidors. I've watched the wood humidors drop to the mid 50s whereas I could count on my storador.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

ckay said:


> Even through winter it held mid 60s which has always been a very big challenge for me with wood humidors. I've watched the wood humidors drop to the mid 50s whereas I could count on my storador.


Preachin to the chior my son....shhhh...if word gets out about this people will be doing it all over and the wooden humidor industry will suffer.:drum:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

My intention with this post was to get folks to post up pictures so I could get some ideas for my trip down the slope. Guess I failed to communicate.

There is something about a nice wood box or cabinet that I really like even if they are a bit tougher to season. There must be others who appreciate a more traditional 'dor.


----------



## 2tee (Jul 18, 2011)

ckay said:


> Cost me about $15 to put together and only have a gel puck and two small HF disks. Rock steady at 65%. If I could start over I would bypass my humidors and go this route directly. I rarely charge anything...I added water for the first time this summer. Wish the same could be said about my humidors.


Any chance you can tell me what type of tub that is? Been itching to go this route too but I'm afraid to make the jump.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

ckay said:


>


Can I pick a few sticks????:bowdown:


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

2tee said:


> Any chance you can tell me what type of tub that is? Been itching to go this route too but I'm afraid to make the jump.


It is a 64qt Sterilite. It was $8-10 from Wal-Mart. I picked up some foam weatherstripping also to seal the top with for a few bucks.

Don't worry about the jump. It's inexpensive and a great way to store your overflow.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

2tee said:


> Any chance you can tell me what type of tub that is? Been itching to go this route too but I'm afraid to make the jump.


Scratch the itch...it will feel good to your pocketbook. As you see that photo with the tray is a fantastic idea and instead of buying a humidor that holds that much for close to a grand you can do what he did for less than $15 for the tupperador ( the trays are around $10-$15 ) and what he's got is a great set up and he saved a ton to buy some more great cigars. I consider this BOTL a leg up on most of us...great cigars, set up and saving money to buy more cigars.:first:


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> My intention with this post was to get folks to post up pictures so I could get some ideas for my trip down the slope. Guess I failed to communicate.
> 
> There is something about a nice wood box or cabinet that I really like even if they are a bit tougher to season. There must be others who appreciate a more traditional 'dor.


I'm with you on this one. I prefer the look of a nicely crafted humidor that I can put out for display and get the nice waft of Spanish Cedar when I open it. But, I think it's because I like nice things and am willing to spend money on them occasionally.

I don't have any pics of my maidador set-up, but I can explain it. I had two old cigar boxes in a rubbermaid with the red lid (larger than you have) and a 4oz crystal gel jar. I placed it under my air conditioning vent in the back of my truck on a 800 mile drive. I set the A/C to 70, so the cigs stayed at 70. Should be able to pick up a couple wooden cigar boxes at your local B&M shop. Gives your maidador a nice smell and doesn't effect the seal.


----------

